# Recruitment for Greyhawk campaign



## Dozen

EDIT: WE'RE FULL. The party consists of a Wizard(support build, played by ENWorld's famous RUMBLETiGER), a Monk (defensive, played by Funkmaster Rick), an Artificer(a horde master by Serapheguin) and a Ranger(a headhunter played by one who calls himself... Rob) so far. iwantmantmyjetpack has been banned for unsavory behavior and his fighter is henceforward a minor NPC(I figured out most of the concept anyway).

I'm looking for 2-4, (kinda) first level PCs for a 3.5 campaign we'd play on the net. I wanted to start forever now, and finally, my other options exhausted, I rely on random recruitment and hope it doesn't bite me back in the nads. Please don't abuse my position

The plot will, barring a derail, will mostly play out in Brennethar County, Sunndi a few years after the Greyhawk Wars, revolving around a border incident with Glorvardum. Low combat, roleplaying is welcome.

I expect characters to have motivations and a decent backstory, which strongly influences how much cheese I let you get away with. Should it turn out  particularly good... I might let a little ECL, famously smelly character options, or an item outside your price range among your starting equipment here and there slide But only if justified!

I'm very lenient regarding sources(In trade I request you discuss your progression with me every time you level up). Core books and any third party book I own have an automatic free pass, save for Savage Species. Rules from Races of War are used in place for Monster characters. Pathfinder sources(Including main classes from the PFSRD, only with 3.5 hit dice, which I employ for NPCs regardless of your choice) may be also used unless otherwise noted. Mark them with a (P) on your character sheet for ease of use. I yoinked the Fly skill, Called Shots, magic item rules and progression from PF, as well. While I do discourage material from the Tomes, Homebrew and Dandwiki, you can still use said sources, given you're reasonable about it.
 As new players at my table, you are entitled to the Common Sense bonus feat, which forces the DM(me, hopefully) to warn you a given number of times per day whenever you'd try to do something unintentionally suicidal. Since the campaign is purposefully easy, Optimization is not  necessary - which doesn't mean you can't do it. Flaws can be taken at  will, Traits are assigned by me(I listen to requests though), and the  only thing I explicitly ban without exception is the Leadership feat. You can play any race, any class, use any ACF.   Feel free to live out your wildest fantasies as long as you don't break  anything.

Anyone who would like to play may post a character sheet here or send it to me in PM. Roll for stats if you want, or use a 75 point array.


----------



## Valthos

Hey, 

First of all, good luck in finding players! I might be interested in playing but can I clarify a few points?

What will be the game medium? I.e., will it be PbP, Maptools, d20pro, etc? 

What time and day you planning on running? 

Another quick question, how are you planning on running this, by that I mean, mostly short adventures or a long running campaign with a (big backstory), etc?

I am not too familiar with the Greyhawk universe, so do you think a character like that would be totally lost in your campaign?

And last, but not least, I think you may have typed a number wrong in that 76 point array cause that is insanely high. I mean that allow almost all stats to be 18 right from the start!


----------



## Dozen

> What will be the game medium? I.e., will it be PbP, Maptools, d20pro, etc?




I planned to play on Rolz.org. I never heard of d20pro, though. Might check it out.

EDIT: Nope, d20pro is out of question.



> What time and day you planning on running?




So far, Wednesday and Friday evening(GMT 0) seem to fit. both I and RUMBLETiGER(the Wizard's player) have flexible schedules however.



> Another quick question, how are you planning on running this, by that I  mean, mostly short adventures or a long running campaign with a (big  backstory), etc?




I don't plan so much as I hope you won't derail it from becoming a long one. I like to keep all options open for my players. Should you decide to scratch the whole dwarf business and, say, assassinate the Olvenking, work as a mercenary in Dullstrand, take Castle Greyhawk for yourself, challenge Mordekainen and pals just for the kicks, or dissolve the Empire of Iuz from the inside, you absolutely can. Just keep in mind the world keeps running no matter where you are. The Iron League, the last remaining undisputed bastion of good on Flanaess, will still have to settle it's score with their (possibly former) allies, weakening them to a serious extent. It's not hard to hook you up in here, a messy kindom is one full of opporturnities for all alignments, personalities and motivations. That's why I picked it! 



> I am not too familiar with the Greyhawk universe, so do you think a character like that would be totally lost in your campaign?




RUMBLETiGER asked the very same question! 
Most of what your character is aware of depends on where they come from. But everyone save for those living alone under a rock knows belief shapes the planes(as per Planescape, to justify every race and origin), and the basic implications behind the fact. Assuming your character was born on Flanaess(doesn't have to be), they should have heard of the Greyhawk Wars, if not experienced it firsthand. Beyond is the realm of Knowledge checks, philosophy, and possibly your background. A farmhand from rural Naerie will have no idea of the realms beyond his reach. He only knows of the most basic worldly info, like how Naerie got new leaders when he was a child, because officials wouldn't shut up about it, there was some War that they tried to call him to arms for, etcetera.

Now, should you want a character from another world who migrated here for whatever reason, you can do that, too. Pick a setting you like, and don't sweat it.



> And last, but not least, I think you may have typed a number wrong in  that 76 point array cause that is insanely high. I mean that allow  almost all stats to be 18 right from the start!




I said Array, not Pointbuy. It means you start from zero, and distribute the points where you wish. The Standard Array you use for NPCs is 63 points(11x3+10x3 for the most part because you can't stat out everyone), the Elite array for monsters is 72 points(6x12 or 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, and 8 usually). PC stats should look something like your party member's, here: STR:10 DEX:10 CON:16 INT:18 WIS:11 CHA:10
Not so steep, is it? 76 was a typo though, I meant to say 75.


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

Sounds great, except for starting out at level freaking 1. Dear god my DM here in Bellingham always runs low level games, and never anything above level 4. All my rage and fury.

Also, sent you a PM.


----------



## Dozen

iwantmyjetpack said:


> Sounds great, except for starting out at level freaking 1. Dear  god my DM here in Bellingham always runs low level games, and never  anything above level 4. All my rage and fury.




I planned it to last a lot longer than that! Do me a favor not letting the rest of the party derail the plot too much and you're set until at least 11th level.


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

You heard him, you lot. Behave.


----------



## Valthos

Gotcha on all the questions. Thanks for the answers and yeah mixed up on the stat array part.

Loved the freedom on character building and I don't mind starting at level 1, but I think the time difference really screws it up for me.  

Since it would be evening time at GMT 0 it would probably mean mid afternoon for me (GMT -3) and I usually work until about 8-9 p.m. on week days my time... So although I would love it, this kinda rules out long sessions from Sundays to Thursdays and it would also mean that games can only start at midnight or later in GMT 0 on Fridays which is really unreasonable to even think about asking from you guys.

So I guess will bail out on this one so as not to create severe time constraints for the game which would just make this much more difficult to find players.

I wish you guys a great game nonetheless!


----------



## iwantmyjetpack




----------



## Dozen

Valthos said:


> Since it would be evening time at GMT 0 it would probably mean mid  afternoon for me (GMT -3) and I usually work until about 8-9 p.m. on  week days my time... So although I would love it, this kinda rules out  long sessions from Sundays to Thursdays and it would also mean that  games can only start at midnight or later in GMT 0 on Fridays which is  really unreasonable to even think about asking from you guys.



I live in the +1 area, actually. RUMBLETiGER is from -5, and he had no problems coming around. More importantly, I use the Everyman's Sleep Schedule. Not only I can afford to stay awake, I'd get a hell of a headache if I didn't.


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

-8 Represent.


----------



## Dozen

With Jetpack's Fighter, we have two out of four. Keep coming, people.


----------



## Funkmaster Rick

I may very well be interested.  I will PM you with my e-mail and Skype.  I wouldn't mind discussing it with you to make sure the game and I are a good fit.


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

Join us! We have cookies!

However, Dozen dislikes Skype. If you want to chat with him, you'll be doing it in a chatroom. I wont post the chatroom because i dont know if its mine to give.


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

Common, just one more! We're nearly ready to go!


----------



## athos

Hey there... looks fun, couple of quick questions though.  When you say Wednesday or Friday at 0, is that midnight GMT time?  I am in California, so I think that would be 4 pm my time and that would be great...  if you meant something else by it, please let me know the time you want to run.

Looks like you could use a Rogue for this group.  Any problems with me playing a wizard / rogue and maybe going Arcane Trickster down the road?  I would start as a Rogue and add Wizard levels as I can.

What platform do you plan on playing on.  I have used OpenRPG a LOT and am familiar with roll20, never heard of rolz.org, is that free?   Are you determined to use it?   I have a satellite connection and a lot of software doesn't run on it, so I will need someway to test and see if it will run on my internet before I can really commit.

Look forward to hearing from you,

Dan


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

http://rolz.org/

I'm playing in the same timezone you are.


----------



## athos

Ok, looks like rolz is just a dice roller, what do you do for chat, etc?


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

Same thing. Dozen says we use rolz as a grid. Meet me in room (edited out).


----------



## Dozen

[MENTION=6674868]RUMBLETiGER[/MENTION], Monk among the ranks! Ready yourself, we are going to discuss the  schedule once the last members are approved of. For starters, clean up in  your mailbox


----------



## RUMBLETiGER

Freed up 13 mailbox slots, and I'll check in here.
Adventure!


----------



## athos

I get the feeling this game isn't really going to get off the ground, or at least I can't see where anyone is taking it seriously up to this point.  Half the people are on California time, the other half european, and noone seems to know what the other hand is doing.  Please withdraw my interest from it, I will try another game instead.


----------



## Funkmaster Rick

I don't see the time zones as a big obstacle.  I'm sticking with it.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER

I'd imagine we can pull this off.


----------



## KieranMobius

Looking forward to this game.  The DM seems to be more involved then most I've had and takes great interest in the background of the characters.

As for the time difference, I don't think it'll be much of a problem.


----------



## Dozen

We're almost ready to go folks! After Jake's +1 character got his thumbs up, we'll discuss when and on what days we'll play.


----------



## Seraphaguin

Sweet. Looks like fun.


----------



## Seraphaguin

Hay dood. Your inbox is full. Ought to clear stuff out.


----------



## Funkmaster Rick

I know we were planning to play on this coming Saturday, but has a particular time been set for that yet?


----------



## Dozen

Seraphaguin, cleaned up in me' box. Funkmaster Rick, we meet during the time discussed in the PMs.  RUMBLETiGER and Rob will be late. We'll have stuff to pass the time with while they catch up, don't worry. Alternatively, the two of you can also come later, 4-6 o'clock your time at worst. I'll give you goody points if you come as soon as you can though^^


----------



## RUMBLETiGER

Dozen said:


> Seraphaguin, cleaned up in me' box. Funkmaster Rick, we meet during the time discussed in the PMs.  RUMBLETiGER and Rob will be late. We'll have stuff to pass the time with while they catch up, don't worry. Alternatively, the two of you can also come later, 4-6 o'clock your time at worst. I'll give you goody points if you come as soon as you can though^^



Ah, THIS is the message I missed.  Sorry all.


----------



## Funkmaster Rick

No problem.  Just glad we got the details worked out without having to drop anyone for the schedule.  ^_^


----------



## Seraphaguin

Lovely meeting you, Rob, Rumble, and Dozen, but it has come to my attention that this game is not a good fit for me. I am withdrawing.


----------



## KieranMobius

Hey Dozen, been trying to get a hold of you.  Inbox is full again.  I'll be in the usual room for playing or you can msg me when you're inbox is less full.


----------



## James Robbins1

So How does this work I an seeking Group for myself and one other in or near Fayetvile NC or online


----------



## Funkmaster Rick

Holy crap dude, talk about the wrong way to find a game! Five year thread necro? Nah, this game is long gone, man.


----------



## iwantmyjetpack

The guy running this was a good GM; he knew his  thru and thru, but be advised he might be a little opinionated on how you should play your character and what your character should be. That said, i have no idea how this game turned out. Kinda flubbed my character idea. Hope the players had fun though.

If you get a chance to play in a game he's running, he's worth it.


----------



## Manchurian

Valthos said:


> Hey,
> 
> First of all, good luck in finding players! I might be interested in playing but can I clarify a few points?
> 
> What will be the game medium? I.e., will it be PbP, Maptools, d20pro, etc?
> 
> What time and day you planning on running?
> 
> Another quick question, how are you planning on running this, by that I mean, mostly short adventures or a long running campaign with a (big backstory), etc?
> 
> I am not too familiar with the Greyhawk universe, so do you think a character like that would be totally lost in your campaign?
> 
> And last, but not least, I think you may have typed a number wrong in that 76 point array cause that is insanely high. I mean that allow almost all stats to be 18 right from the start!



May I Join?


----------

